# 2x Sub-D Stecker verbinden



## wackelkontakt (27 Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen, 

gibt es eine einfache Lösung diese 2 Sub-D 15 poligen Stecker miteinander zu verbinden? Eine Mutter für SUB-D Stecker dazwischen zu machen funktioniert nicht, weil das Gewinde der Befestigungsschrauben zu lang ist. 

Gibt es eine Bezeichnung für Stecker mit extra kurzen Schrauben? 

Kleines lächerliches Problem, trotzdem nervig  :shock:

Danke.


----------



## smoe (27 Februar 2018)

Gibt es einen Gender Changer Buchse/Stecker? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle keinen gefunden. Das wäre dann ja auch kein Changer mehr ;-)


----------



## wackelkontakt (27 Februar 2018)

Ja, gibt es. Allerdings haben wir dann eine Zusätzliche Steckverbindung. Das Kabel führt ein Gebersignal.

Hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht und gehofft es gibt was einfacheres mit einer direkten Verbindung.

Danke aber für deine Antwort.


----------



## smoe (27 Februar 2018)

Die Schrauben mit Beilagscheiben zu verändern wäre noch ne Möglichkeit. Dann würde eine Mutter passen.


----------



## vollmi (27 Februar 2018)

Kabelbinder ^^ Ich hab hier 20 Jahre alte Anlagen da sind diverse solche Verbindungen so gesichert und hält. Nicht das Billigste Bindermaterial verwenden.


----------



## wackelkontakt (27 Februar 2018)

Leider nicht die schönste Möglichkeit. 

Hatte auch schon diese Sockel anstatt den Schrauben ins Gehäuse gesetzt. Dann löst sich leider innen die Mutter, wenn man die Steckverbindung löst.

https://www.reichelt.de/Befestigung...LE=19872&GROUPID=7427&artnr=SV+U&trstct=pol_2


----------



## vollmi (27 Februar 2018)

und damit?
https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/products/0453892/


----------



## wackelkontakt (27 Februar 2018)

Das Könnte funktionieren. Die langen hab ich nicht gesehen gehabt. Die werde ich mal bestellen. 

Danke!


----------



## hucki (27 Februar 2018)

Auf der gleichen Seite: 
https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/schrauben-und-muttern-steckverbinder/1643552/

Das sollten doch die original zugehörigen Weibchen zu den Schrauben der Stecker sein, oder?


----------



## DerSchlangen (2 März 2018)

Hallo!
Spricht was dagegen komplett von D-Sub wegzugehen?
Denke da an Rundsteckverbinder. Die haben sehr gute Eigenschaften. Setzen wir auch viel ein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## illi (5 März 2018)

Wir benutzen,

dieses Gehäuse: https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/sub-d-steckverbinder-gehause/1007383
mit diesen Gewinde-Einsätzen: https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/sub-d-steckverbinder-zubehor/1007490

Gruß Illi


----------



## PN/DP (5 März 2018)

suche mal nach: Doppelmutter, Bolzenmutter, Distanzmutter, Abstandshalter ... mit UNC 4-40 Gewinde, 5 bis 7 mm lang
z.B. https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeusezubehoer/INL-77775A/3/index.html?ARTICLE=158317 5,8mm lang
oder https://www.reichelt.de/Befestigungssaetze/SV-MB/3/index.html?ARTICLE=19871 5mm lang

Harald


----------



## infomike (6 März 2018)

Such mal hiernach: FCT (F1066) https://www.distrelec.de/de/distanzstueck-mm-distanzstueck-mm-fct-f1066/p/14418500 das sollte ohne Probleme passen. Ist mit UNC4/40 Gewinde.

Gruß Micha


----------



## illi (7 März 2018)

Die Doppelmuttern funktionieren nicht, da die Schrauben zu lang sind. Du kannst ja mal messen wie weit die Schrauben herausstehen und wieviel Platz du zwischen den Dsub-Gehäusen hast. 

Gruß Illi


----------



## wackelkontakt (8 März 2018)

Das mit dem langen Gewinde hat Prima funktioniert. Jetzt nur noch dem Hersteller beibringen, es bitte immer so zu liefern


----------



## illi (8 März 2018)

Und die beiden Gehäuse sitzen wirklich fest zusammen. Das würde bedeuten, dass die Schrauben nur halb in das Sechskant-Gewinde eintauchen.

Gruß Illi


----------

